# Trapline



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm trying to establish traplines that I will run for my second year trapping next year instead of trapping random areas at random times and I wanted your guys opinion on something. In your experiences do you catch more fur trapping as large an area as reasonable or cover a good area really well? There's no use in putting more than two sets in one animals territory whether it is a coyote, fox, mink or other furbearer right?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

That is what I did my first year. I set traps on the creek that goes around our farm, and would just walk around in a big circle. I'm not sure about the num of traps in a territory. There are a lot of people on here that know better, I'll leave it to them.
:sniper:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Both, I will cover a fairly large area when trapping but kind of move throught it step by step.

When I come to a creek, I will set it heavy, trap it 4-5 days and move on. Same with coyote, mink, beaver, rats, etc.

I would rather put out 8-10 pocket sets at one stop and catch 3-5 ****/mink on each check for 5 days than to put in 2 or 3 traps and catch1 or two **** for 2 weeks. It also allows me to have more steel in the ground with less stops to check them all.

I guess basically you take the easy catch quickly and move on. I will check back on areas off and on throughout the season as animals disperse out and fill in voids.


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

That sounds like a good way to do it. Thanks for your replies.


----------

